# Reusing last year's flames after mites devastation?



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource, Vlad!

Varroa mites die shortly after their host bees die, so there are no issues with old frames transferring varroa to new bees. However, other pests can damage the comb on stored frames. Freezing for 48 hours or so should kill any varmint eggs ('freezing' outdoors should be OK in your area), but those frames then need to protected from [new] wax moths and mice.


----------



## Virgil (Jan 14, 2018)

You sure you know why they died? Worth knowing that before swapping frames.


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

Knowing for sure whether it was mites, and not brood disease, that killed your colonies is essential. The mites are dead after the bees died and the frames were frozen. But the foul brood disease-causing organisms will persist on the combs.

it is also possible that DWV, a disease primarily vectored by mites, to remain on combs and in honey and bee bread, though that is less of a risk than the brood diseases.

To help determine the cause of death for the colony look for evidence of white specks of mite poop in the ceilings of brood cells. Look at any remaining capped brood cells and the pattern. Smell the frames. Consider the timing of when they died and how many bees were left in the colony. You can also send bees and a sample of any suspicious comb to Beltsville for (free) testing in the USDA bee lab. Your local bee club may be willing to provide help in doing a hive autopsy.

Nancy


----------

